# Paulding Forest Roll Call,15th-18th



## Jeff Raines (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll be there,along with another guy I work with that lives in Paulding.Going to scout up off Braswell Mountain Rd. in a few days.If nothing there will scout supper club road


----------



## CharlesH (Nov 8, 2007)

I may try and make it, I saw some pretty areas up off Braswell Mountain,  but they've also done a lot of cutting out that way.  I'm not sure how deep they went.


----------



## Xzuatl (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll be there with my buddy Brandon. He took an nice eight and I took a six last year.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 8, 2007)

CharlesH said:


> I may try and make it, I saw some pretty areas up off Braswell Mountain,  but they've also done a lot of cutting out that way.  I'm not sure how deep they went.


yeah,it's been awhile since I've been all the way out to old blue car body road.We hunt closer to raccoon creek


----------



## Dupree (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll be there, I need to get #3 for the 100" list.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 8, 2007)

well I will be in IL...but thinking about yall


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 8, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> well I will be in IL...but thinking about yall



Now see,does that ADD anything positive to my thread?NO!you're just showing off again,I hope a 150" 8 pointer steps out in front of you and you think he's only 125"
With the rut in paulding going full blast on those dates,who'd want to go to Illinois anyway,why them corn and wheat fed deer don't even taste good.

Hey Jim-next year sell a few extra houses and take me wit ya


----------



## Jranger (Nov 8, 2007)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'll be there,along with another guy I work with that lives in Paulding.Going to scout up off Braswell Mountain Rd. in a few days.If nothing there will scout supper club road



I will probably be in the area as well. I used to hunt exclusively down supperclub road. I grew up hunting back in those bottoms. I know a few other good places to hunt out off 120 toward Harralson as well. I wish I could still drive down the old tracks, I had some honey holes out there before the Silver bomb was installed. Maybe a big breakfast at Waffle House will be in order!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 8, 2007)

Jranger said:


> I will probably be in the area as well. I used to hunt exclusively down supperclub road. I grew up hunting back in those bottoms. :



Have you been there since it was thinned,alot of pines gone


----------



## Jranger (Nov 8, 2007)

Jeff, I haven't been out there since I got my truck stuck going back to the big bottom down the left fork on Supper club rd. I have seen some grown deer out there over the years, but when they paved the tracks, it cut off one of my easier accesses to that part of the woods. How is the road system over there, still major ruts going back in there? As far as thinned pines... I LOVE a good cuttover especially when the time is right!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 8, 2007)

I stay straight on supper club,but stop at the gate.Even when it's open.Cut thru that small section of private land on the left  and hunt out that old logging road.
As you walk out that road there is a creek drainage on the left,cross the creek and climb the hill and you on the road you were talking about.
Back there one eve.bout 4 years ago watched 2 racked bucks in the 125 class chase 1 doe.But they would not stop,no matter how loud I blatted at them.
All them huntin shows............bucks always stop....broadside


----------



## Jranger (Nov 8, 2007)

Jeff Raines said:


> Back there one eve.bout 4 years ago watched 2 racked bucks in the 125 class chase 1 doe.But they would not stop,no matter how loud I blatted at them.
> All them huntin shows............bucks always stop....broadside



yeah they never stop in Paulding woods... Must be a genetic holdover from when it was open year round and them boys had 188 doe days... 

You ever venture off into the big bottoms off behing the last house on the left (Mike Brackets old place). There is a logging road out back of the house that leads into some of the best hunting in the county IMO. The new homeowner would not grant me access to the road last time I was out there. I did manage to cut across a few ridges and make my way to the road, but I would hate to think I had to bring a big buck out that way...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 8, 2007)

never been there.hope this works,is the yellow circle where your talking about?I hunt where the blue dot is


----------



## Jranger (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, that's the place... I also used to hunt where your at. Actually a bit closer to the comet. I had a hillside over there that was loaded with persimmon trees. I always killed deer over there in bow season. Is that ALL cut over now?!?! Another good spot is down the right fork by the house I spoke of. We used to call that "the Bunkhouse Road" there was an old bunkhouse up on a ridge over there. Great hunting out at the end of that road, it spills into a big bottom that was at one time open. It backs right up to the comet trail, and big hardwood bottoms surround the end of the road.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 8, 2007)

most of those green trees in the pic are gone,but all of the hardwoods remain.
I grew up hunting this whole area,I have kinfolk that live on the corner of McPherson rd and the silver comet.The Thomasons.

Well,I'm off to my second job now.


----------



## Acrey (Nov 9, 2007)

I hunted down off supper club rd last year sat and sun but the wind blew bad saw a couple of does. I am taking one friend that lost his lease and didnt find another one. I liked the way it looks over there I hunted the clear cut behind the house thats in the yellow cir towards the west side where it meets the hard woods. I also scouted to the end of the rd where the trees grow up in the rd bed. Let me know where you are at so I want be close to you, think I will be back towards the creek at the end of the rd.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 9, 2007)

If I hunt at supper club,I'll be at the blue dot.I drive a white ranger/camper shell


----------



## tinker141 (Nov 10, 2007)

I will be off of Brushy Mountain , and off Hulseytown not sure which days I will hunt which spot , but will be there all week at one or the other .


----------



## Acrey (Nov 10, 2007)

Jeff Raines said:


> If I hunt at supper club,I'll be at the blue dot.I drive a white ranger/camper shell



I drive a blue and white 84 silverado 4 wheel drive, see you there if i find more sign there than I did at lunch today at blue car body


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 10, 2007)

Jacob, my youngest, and I, will be hunt'n just Saturday and Sunday, we'll be on the south side of the Forest. We'll have flintlocks in hand.
Anyone else hunt off of 120 ? 
We used to hunt off the powerline at the creek. We're going tomorrow and check out a few places.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 11, 2007)

Went to the south side off of 120 and built us a little ground blind along the run there. Look'n forward to next week. 
Anyone else hunt over there ?


----------



## CharlesH (Nov 11, 2007)

are you hunting the spot next to Pumpkinvine?  I've been there a few times during turkey, but never deer.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes, on the left hand side of the road back there where it comes out to the power line. About 200 yards back in there, it makes a turn, I'm up on that little ridge there over looking the creek. If everything goes right at work, I may actually be slide'n in there on Thursday and Friday too, fingers are crossed though LOL


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh yea, that place is ate up with turkey, seen a bunch today out there. Not where I'm hunting at , but about half way back the access road, up on the left hand side. About 3 years ago, I use to see a good sized flock up in there.


----------



## Lee (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll be there this weekend.  Not sure where yet though.  I'll be hunting on the white oak church side.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm heading out there now to do some final scouting


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 12, 2007)

I'll be there Sat and Sun with a buddy. See y'all there! Andy


----------



## Jranger (Nov 12, 2007)

*Scouting ehhh...*

Jeff,
Find me a tree with tons of acorns right up against a pine thicket .  I'm not sure when or where I'm hunting but I plan on hunting. White Z-71 with FLW Federation stickers.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 12, 2007)

well except that I will be in ILLINOIS....ok enough of that

great thread boys


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 12, 2007)

Very little sign this morning,and no acorns.No rubs or scrapes either.Those creeks are usually tore up.Course the oaks along the creeks usually havr acorns,and the creeks usually have water.
My spot up in that finger still has worn out trails though.But someone has hung a treestand on the trail I walk in on.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 12, 2007)

Jeff,
I know a good creek bottom out off 120 if you want to go scout it out...


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 12, 2007)

The creek we built a blind ground up from, did'nt have any acorns, but the squirells were tear'n up some walnuts though. Lot of big oaks, but very few acorns.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 12, 2007)

Jranger said:


> Jeff,
> I know a good creek bottom out off 120 if you want to go scout it out...



I'm going to scout supper club in the morning.There's so many hardwoods there,I'm bound to find some acorns.Friend of mine called today,wants to go with me..........hunting,not scouting.


I got to stay in places that I know,41 is too old to be getting lost in the woods


----------



## Acrey (Nov 12, 2007)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm going to scout supper club in the morning.There's so many hardwoods there,I'm bound to find some acorns.Friend of mine called today,wants to go with me..........hunting,not scouting.
> 
> 
> I got to stay in places that I know,41 is too old to be getting lost in the woods



I doubt that there are any acorns left the deer,turkeys,and squirles have all teamed up on what little there were. That is the case on my hunting club that boarders the wma off 11
3 in polk county at the end of blue car body rd. Hey Jeff I will be over there scouting around lunch when I get done hunting my club.


----------



## striper commander (Nov 13, 2007)

I found some corn on the wma today I will be hunting on hulseytown and off of 278. I have found a ton of big rubs and scrapes. If I do shoot a deer where I am gonna hunt I don't know how I will get him out.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 13, 2007)

where did you find corn?


----------



## JeffC3030 (Nov 13, 2007)

My Brother and I will be hunting Friday and Saturday. We scouted yesterday evening and found some rubs and scrapes. We usually hunt around Hulseytown. If you see a red Ford Ranger with a UGA Tag on front, give me a shout. I will even be glad to help a lone hunter drag one out, if he needs the help.


----------



## yellowhammer (Nov 13, 2007)

*Paulding*

Too many people hunt Supperclub now.They`re tripping over each other.You can go around the new landowner`s property and hunt the old logging road,but the drag back ain`t worth it.I had a relative that owned it for several years after Brackett,killed a lotta deer there.Just ain`t the same any more.Went there last year one time and gave it up.Too many folks,some of them didn`t have a clue.The new land owner is a nice guy,but he`s serious about tresspassing.Also,there`s a safety zone around his place.Wish DNR would leave the gate shut.That would weed most folks out.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 13, 2007)

yellowhammer said:


> Too many people hunt Supperclub now.They`re tripping over each other.You can go around the new landowner`s property and hunt the old logging road,but the drag back ain`t worth it.I had a relative that owned it for several years after Brackett,killed a lotta deer there.Just ain`t the same any more.Went there last year one time and gave it up.Too many folks,some of them didn`t have a clue.The new land owner is a nice guy,but he`s serious about tresspassing.Also,there`s a safety zone around his place.Wish DNR would leave the gate shut.That would weed most folks out.




Yeah, that was a sweet spot back in the day. I guess it was bound to happen though. We have had it all to ourselves forever. Now there's nothing left but Paulding Forest out this way. I have a couple of other spots like that but they are few and far between and getting thinner by the year. I imagine I will end up in the cutover across from supperclub or out across from White Oak Church off 120. Hard to tell, my work-week is getting worse by the day.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 13, 2007)

i will be off hulseytown. Im gonna hang my stand tomorrow afternoon when they open the gate, and ill be back friday am to hunt. Ill be in this truck, its just not sittin as high off the tires now.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 14, 2007)

I didn't get out there yesterday,but soon as I drop my least'un off at school I'm headed over there.

Just listening to the weather,said the wind will be gusting 20-25 mph tomorrow


----------



## Jranger (Nov 14, 2007)

Jeff Raines said:


> I didn't get out there yesterday,but soon as I drop my least'un off at school I'm headed over there.
> 
> Just listening to the weather,said the wind will be gusting 20-25 mph tomorrow



Man.... anyone ever notice how the wind always blows up when this hunt and the Dec. hunt are around?


----------



## Bgarner1983 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll be out there fri sat and sun. Have to work thursday. Don't know where for sure have several spots that i will try. None have did me any good so far But maybe with the rut getting into full swing it will change. I am ready for some meat! I am still a big goose egg for the year. Good luck guys!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 14, 2007)

I found acornsI'll be up off of supper club road.Didn't see any scrapes,did find a couple of rubs though.

Oh,found a tent on the side of the road too.DNR drove uo as I was leaving and I showed it to him.He thinks someone may be living there


----------



## Acrey (Nov 15, 2007)

Jeff Raines said:


> I found acornsI'll be up off of supper club road.Didn't see any scrapes,did find a couple of rubs though.
> 
> Oh,found a tent on the side of the road too.DNR drove uo as I was leaving and I showed it to him.He thinks someone may be living there



I did to found a good spot, but i was not going to climb a tree with this wind so i didnt go this morning. I will be there Fri morning.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 15, 2007)

Acrey said:


> I did to found a good spot, but i was not going to climb a tree with this wind so i didnt go this morning. I will be there Fri morning.



Wished I'd stayed in bed too,face is windburnt now.Wind was rough.Be back in the morning


----------



## Lee (Nov 15, 2007)

I backed out due to the wind this morning, didn't want to burn a vacation day like this.  Should be good tomorrow.  

Was today buck only and tomorrow either sex?  I was going to check the regs before I went.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 16, 2007)

Lee
It's buck only on thursday and friday,either sex on saturday and sunday


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 16, 2007)

I killed a 1.5 year old 80 lb 7 pointer this morning at 8:45,while he was trailing a doe.
Mine was the 39th buck checked out so far

Ga. Sportsman photographer was at the check station,Took my pic,while I got to pose with a Matthews bow that I could never afford


----------



## Acrey (Nov 16, 2007)

I saw 4 does and a button head this morning my friend shot a 6 or 7pt but we could not find it.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 16, 2007)

Jeff Raines said:


> I killed a 1.5 year old 80 lb 7 pointer this morning at 8:45,while he was trailing a doe.
> Mine was the 39th buck checked out so far
> 
> Ga. Sportsman photographer was at the check station,Took my pic,while I got to pose with a Matthews bow that I could never afford



Good job Jeff!! Nothing better than warming up over a steaming Gut Pile!!! Good morning temps for draggin outta them bottoms too...


----------



## PChunter (Nov 16, 2007)

Saw Nothng This Morning But Turkeys.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 16, 2007)

Jeff Raines said:


> Ga. Sportsman photographer was at the check station,Took my pic,while I got to pose with a Matthews bow that I could never afford



Ya know that kind of gripes me a bit...Last few times I hunted out there this was occurring. I have seen them used high end muzzle loaders the same way. What's up with all the product placement these days.
You should have charged them for the endorsement...


----------



## Dupree (Nov 16, 2007)

i hunted this morning and ran one off in the dark. It was standing next to a scrape when I spooked it. Hunted till 11 and saw nothing from the stand. Ill be back in the morning.


----------



## JeffC3030 (Nov 16, 2007)

Saw a doe and Cowhorn spike this morning, about 10 am. This evening had a doe and 2 youngins stay around from about 3:30 til dark.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 16, 2007)

*Endorsments ?*



Jranger said:


> Ya know that kind of gripes me a bit...Last few times I hunted out there this was occurring. I have seen them used high end muzzle loaders the same way. What's up with all the product placement these days.
> You should have charged them for the endorsement...



That's kinda our fault ! ! Think about it for a few !! What ever happen to the "HUNT" ?
 In my opinion, that's why we have less today !
Jerald Eyer


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 16, 2007)

I gotta work this weekend, that sucks !!
There is a blind we made down by the creek, feel free to use it, I really think it's in a good spot !! Dang good crossing in that area ! I'll just bet someone could bust a deer there  !!


----------



## Dupree (Nov 18, 2007)

i hunted yesterday morning til 11 again and had two run behind me about 100mph, then around 8:30 someone shot twice right over the hill that all the deer i have seen in that spot over the last few years come over. I scouted around during the middle of the day and decided to relax the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 18, 2007)

Do they still put the final results of the hunt on the chalk board on the front porch?

I know they used to


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 18, 2007)

Any body get anything this weekend ?


----------



## Xzuatl (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, I struck out this time. But, I saw the same spike two mornings in a row while hunting on the ground. He came within 8 feet of me the second day and stared at me for about 15 seconds and wandered off. Awesome experience.


----------



## PChunter (Nov 19, 2007)

I heard there were some nice ones killed anyone know?


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 20, 2007)

There was a10 pt that had a 20.5 in spread. I got a doe and missed a very good buck. My buddy got an 8pt with 2 broke tines.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 20, 2007)

This place has a lot of potential, they should make it 4 on one side and either sex for the entire hunt. This could turn into a great quota hunt someday.


----------



## Black Crowes (Nov 20, 2007)

Jranger said:


> This place has a lot of potential, they should make it 4 on one side and either sex for the entire hunt. This could turn into a great quota hunt someday.



huh..NO !!!


----------



## Acrey (Nov 21, 2007)

Most of it is going to be sold off, the jones family is selling soon. 7000 ac was bought last year by the state from money raised by polk,harolson,paulding, and some other countys. Hey get you county involved it will happen again in 2008 they want to buy anther 7000 ac. I hope when they buy it they start putting food plots and apply antler restrictions.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Nov 22, 2007)

I hunted all 4 days.  Only saw turkeys and a ton of squirrels. I hunted the first 3 days off Gold Mine Rddown near Jones Lake.  Last day off Hulsey Town up gate 27.  Still turkeys and squirrels.  Looking forward to turkey season.  How many are up for the December dates?  I may try to hunt up north of Braswell Mtn. Rd. off Blue Car Body Rd.  See ya then.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 22, 2007)

I talked to the game warden at sheffield yesterday and he said they are trying to make all of paulding county 4 on one side. He said he tried to make pf and sheffield qdm last year, but he said that it was more likely to get the whole county passed.


----------



## Black Crowes (Nov 22, 2007)

4x4tacomasd said:


> I talked to the game warden at sheffield yesterday and he said they are trying to make all of paulding county 4 on one side. He said he tried to make pf and sheffield qdm last year, but he said that it was more likely to get the whole county passed.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2007)

Acrey said:


> Most of it is going to be sold off, the jones family is selling soon. 7000 ac was bought last year by the state from money raised by polk,harolson,paulding, and some other countys. Hey get you county involved it will happen again in 2008 they want to buy anther 7000 ac. I hope when they buy it they start putting food plots and apply antler restrictions.



The county,state and feds teamed up and bought several thousand acres of the wma to set aside for greenspace.But it will still be a wma.
I worked the chairman of commisioners on getting the residents of paulding to vote yes on this.
I did get a 3x5 laminated topo map of the whole thing


----------



## Black Crowes (Nov 23, 2007)

Jeff Raines said:


> The county,state and feds teamed up and bought several thousand acres of the wma to set aside for greenspace.But it will still be a wma.
> I worked the chairman of commisioners on getting the residents of paulding to vote yes on this.
> I did get a 3x5 laminated topo map of the whole thing



I thought the city of Atlanta owned a lot of it ?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2007)

Black Crowes said:


> I thought the city of Atlanta owned a lot of it ?


They still do,but that's over by the Shearin International airportsouth side of 278
Most of the land the taxpayers purchased is between 278 and braswell mountain road.I'll have to look at my map when I get home and give you exact location


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2007)

The southern tip of the land acquisition is at the north side of highway 278 at raccoon creek it follows that creek corridor north,northeast past the silver comet trail,then turn due north to connect with the southwest corner of Sheffield WMA with a few acres actually in Polk County out old blue car body road


----------



## Black Crowes (Nov 23, 2007)

Jeff Raines said:


> The southern tip of the land acquisition is at the north side of highway 278 at raccoon creek it follows that creek corridor north,northeast past the silver comet trail,then turn due north to connect with the southwest corner of Sheffield WMA with a few acres actually in Polk County out old blue car body road



Good to know we'll still have that.


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 23, 2007)

talked to a guy today at pine log who said he shot a 14 pt out there..saw the pics on his cell.. huge buck.. its at cranes getting done.
he said its pauldings 4th biggest buck ever and in the top 10 in Ga


----------



## Black Crowes (Nov 23, 2007)

bigmthbass said:


> talked to a guy today at pine log who said he shot a 14 pt out there..saw the pics on his cell.. huge buck.. its at cranes getting done.
> he said its pauldings 4th biggest buck ever and in the top 10 in Ga


----------



## Dupree (Nov 23, 2007)

bigmthbass said:


> talked to a guy today at pine log who said he shot a 14 pt out there..saw the pics on his cell.. huge buck.. its at cranes getting done.
> he said its pauldings 4th biggest buck ever and in the top 10 in Ga



game warden told me the biggest was a 20 1/4" wide 10 pointer.


----------

